# What makes your state special?



## SlideStop (Dec 28, 2011)

One of my favorite songs Jason Aldean's Fly Over States. I must admit used to think I think *"You couldn't pay me to live there!" * when I would hear things about Montana, North Dakota, Minnesota, etc. I guess this song just opened my eyes to seeing the beauty in places I don't find particularly appealing. It also dawned on me that people from Montana might think of my precious Long Island and think the same thing!! :shock: Can't under stand why though! :lol:

For NY, well at least Long Island, I'd have to say we have some *amazing beaches!* There is always something to do, it could be a drive out to Montauk, a trip to Fire Island or into the city. Then theres just about anything in between. Go-carts, mini golf, good shopping, boats, movie theaters, lots of sports, laser tag etc. We also have a lot of cute towns, usually with good restaurants and bars. I'm sure there are other things that I just can't think of off the top of my head. I'll get back to you! :wink:

*Now, what makes you state special?*


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

I love Nevada!!!!

In my opinion we have it all!
We have big city living, Reno, Vegas. And we have lots of small town living, Austin, Eureka, Ely, Battle Mountain, Winnemucca and everything in between. Semi-town living and cowboy towns that consist of only a bar and a Post Office.

If you get off the freeway, it's most likely a dirt road, and very few 2 lanes. Plenty of public land without people. 

Cattle, horses and sheep out number people. 

We are the Great Basin and have rich agriculture/cowboy base. The Will James Museum is in Elko. And in Elko is one of the most prestigious fair shows, is the Elko County. ( I realize that isn't much, but if you want to show in the hack, two rein, or spade, it's a good place to go) Some of the best cowboys have come from or worked on the ranches here.

We have the richest of Gold and Silver mines. Despite the crappy economy some of our state is booming because of it. 

A few minutes out of town you can be in the middle of nowhere on dirt and out of cell-phone service. If you live here people don't think twice if you do not answer or call for days and weeks. 

We have excellent hunting, no issues if you ever thought about squatting and living off the land..LOL!

OH, and we have 24 hour Casinos, bars and prostitution is legal(outside of city limits).

Sounds like heaven to me!


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

ok. Washington State. 
Well, it's called the Evergreen State, and there's a reason for that. It's green!
Lot's and Lots and Lots of trees!!! deciduous and evergreen and some of them very old and very tall, and mossy glades, with sparkling waterfalls. 

Mountains like something out of "The Sound of Music" (which was partially filmed in Washington). Skiing within an hour's drive of Seattle. Sea level to 3,500 ft (the pass) in one hour. Over the mountains and it's a whole 'nother world! dry lands with gorgeous lakes and coulees, pine covered hills, sage brush plains. Lots and Lots of fertile land plowed to wheat. apple orchards on the hills (you might be eating our apples, we export a LOT!)

And, Seattle is a vibrant city with a healthy economy, many job opportunities, a fabulous top university, booming biomedical research industry, Microsoft, Amazon, Boeing, Starbucks. 

Yes, it rains, no lie. But summers! no humidity, hardly any bugs, long days with temps in the mid 70's to mid 80's with rarely any need for AC. parks all over the place, camping , too.

What's not to like?


----------



## Phly (Nov 14, 2012)

We got corn. Does that count? And I can see for miles lol. 

Wait, we have indiana beach, "there's more then corn in Indiana"
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## boots (Jan 16, 2012)

Lack of water makes my state what it is. Because we don't have enough water to sustain a large population or industry, we have immense open spaces and views uncluttered by development.

Because of our lack of water, ranchers need 50 acres or more for each animal unit (mother and offspring), so we have large areas over which we need to ride our horses in order to care for the livestock, which is great for both the horses and us. Both horsemen and outdoor recreation enthusiasts understand how fortunate we are to still have that.

Because the environment is harsh (wind and temperature extremes) and work opportunities relatively limited, one has to want to be here. So, we have very few complainers. We all choose, and really want, to be here.

Phyl -- I have relatives in Indiana and think it's beautiful. The farms, friendly and well-kept small towns with some really beautiful older houses and town squares, the hilly and wooded southern part, and things grow! In my office I have a large frame with a collage of photos from your pretty state.


----------



## SouthernTrails (Dec 19, 2008)

.

GA has a lot to offer:

Mountains
Huge Lakes and many small ones
Beaches/Ocean
Rivers
Flat Land
Reasonable Weather/Variety
National Forrest
Great Bar-B-Q
Start of the Appalachian Trail
Six Flags, Stone Mountain, White Water Amusement Parks

Just to name a few things :wink:


.


----------



## TBforever (Jan 26, 2013)

australia nsw we have it all, beaches, farms,, lakes, rivers wildlife, city, bush


----------



## SouthernTrails (Dec 19, 2008)

TBforever said:


> australia nsw we have it all, beaches, farms,, lakes, rivers wildlife, city, bush


Stop it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I have always wanted to move to OZ, such a cool place :wink:



.


----------



## TBforever (Jan 26, 2013)

it is quiet plain when u have lived here all ur life LOL


----------



## TBforever (Jan 26, 2013)

the theme parks SUCK!

america's theme park i want to go to!!!


----------



## flytobecat (Mar 28, 2010)

Well, all I can think of right now is that it's really hot.


----------



## Darrin (Jul 11, 2011)

SouthernTrailsGA said:


> .
> 
> GA has a lot to offer:
> 
> Mountains


You gave me a chuckle, we call them foot hills around here not mountains!

If you love being outdoors Oregon is the state to be in and you can pick your climate to live. We have every thing from rain forest to desert and everything in between. Downside is most the jobs are where it rains a lot of days out of the year. But that rain makes for a lot of green, you see most of the rest of the US gets whatever rain Oregon/Washington doesn't want.

Trees, lots of them.
Mt. Hood has the longest ski season in the US.
2nd best place to wind surf is in the Columbia gorge.
Plenty of fishing, hunting, hiking and camping.
Lots and lots of beaches but the ocean is a wee bit chilly...
Just over half the state is government owned land so plenty of places to explore without being chased off by an angry land owner.
7th largest state but a bit less than 4 million people live here so plenty of elbow room.
Crater lake, put that on your bucket list of places to visit.


----------



## SouthernTrails (Dec 19, 2008)

Darrin said:


> You gave me a chuckle, we call them foot hills around here not mountains!


Well, I can not climb or bike up a 23,000' mountain like y'all have, but we have some almost a mile high (4,732') at least I can bike and hike to the top of them without Oxygen :lol::lol::lol: 

.


----------



## Darrin (Jul 11, 2011)

SouthernTrailsGA said:


> Well, I can not climb or bike up a 23,000' mountain like y'all have, but we have some almost a mile high (4,732') at least I can bike and hike to the top of them without Oxygen :lol::lol::lol:
> 
> .


We don't have the 23,000 foot ones, that's CO. But most our passes are over 4,500 feet with many thousands of feet worth of mountains above that still to go.


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

^ I went to the appalachian foothills in GA, trail rode to the base of one, looked up and went 'DAAANG, that thing is huge!' only to have a friend (native Georgian) start laughing at me. Apparently I was looking at one of the smallest of the foothills to the appalachian mountains, and it was huge to me.

See friends...I live in south Texas. There is NO 'rolling' hills, much less mountains, unless they're man made and called 'sky scrapers'. To me anything taller 30' tall is a 'mountain!'

Lets see...what makes Texas special?
We have heat. And more heat. And no winter. Who doesn't love 110 degree days, 30+ days in a row, with 90% humidity? Perfect weather for working outside. Not.

Seriously though, this is what I love about my state:

The people. Everyone is your neighbor. Its typical to give a stranger a hug as welcome, and to act like best friends 10 minutes into a conversation. Everyone drives trucks, and everyone has a pair of boots, but we also have all of those 'other' people too. City folk and country folk might be in a 4 mile radius of eachother.


----------



## morganarab94 (May 16, 2013)

Well VA:
I like my state fairly well. I live in a very rural area so there is tons of farms everywhere. Lots and lots of horse people. And we also have beaches and Mountains. 
Plus if you're a history nut like me, its awesome to go to all the museums and such.


----------



## outnabout (Jul 23, 2010)

Texas: the people! And...
http://www.horseforum.com/horse-talk/texas-horse-friends-125927/


----------



## texasgal (Jul 25, 2008)

OUT!!! Why are you giving away our little secret piece of HF???!??!!??!?

*smack*

Seriously, Texas is huge, so you have beaches, praries, desert, mountains, piney woods, wetlands. You've got big cities and old small towns. You've got your night life, and you've got your up-at-dawn-work-the-farm-all-day-in-bed-by-sundown life. 

But no matter what walk of life you're from, most Texans are proud to be Texans .. and have a kinship with one another.

Don't Mess With Texas, to me, isn't a macho arrogant thing (as many non-Texans think) it's more like:

We can squabble amongst ourselves if we like, but you mess with my "family", you mess with all of us....

Later Y'ALL!

Oh, and except for June through August when it is just HOT ... if you don't like the weather in Texas, just wait 15 minutes... it'll change!


----------



## dbarabians (May 21, 2011)

Texas, what other state has alligators and elk. Deserts and swamps.
Here in Texas the terrain changes every 100+ miles or so.
The Hill country alone is one of the most beautiful places in this country.
We have an eclectic populations with our culture blending , German, Mexican, Czech, the South, Urban, and Rural.
I would not live anywhere else in the USA.
Oh and since this is a horse forum we have the most equines of any state.
That alone ought to give us bragging rights here on the forum. That and the fact we were the only State that won its independence , established a republic then choose to join the Union.
But like endiku has stated its the people that make this state. Shalom


----------



## nuisance (Sep 8, 2011)

Yeah! What they said! Ditto from me about Texas. God's country!


----------



## PaintLover17 (Jan 3, 2011)

Arizona sucks this time of year because of the heat (110° this weekend) but it actually is a great place to live. We have the Grand Canyon of course, but also a wide variety of beautiful scenery. For example, the Sonoran desert has saguaro cacti, while Sedona has the beautiful red mountains. Also, even though it gets hot (talking from a phoenix perspective here), you can ride and be outdoors all year because we don't get snow. The best part is, if you do like snow, pine trees and weather cold enough for skiing is just a 2 hour drive from phoenix to flagstaff! I also believe we have some of the most beautiful sunrises/sunsets here. It may feel like an oven outside during the summer (it's a dry heat at least!), but it actually is a really beautiful state. =)
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Roadyy (Feb 9, 2013)

Florida is called the "Sunshine State", we have some of the most beautiful beaches in the world, emerald green waters, great diving, offshore fishing, Disney World, home of the space shuttle launches, cruise ship ports and basically year round outdoor activities. Oh and the most important thing....ME.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

Oklahoma, the people, red dirt, Red Dirt Music, tornadoes, the people, the food, the people, the Tribes.....yeah, the people! LOL!


----------



## Darrin (Jul 11, 2011)

Dreamcatcher Arabians said:


> Oklahoma, the people, red dirt, Red Dirt Music, tornadoes, the people, the food, the people, the Tribes.....yeah, the people! LOL!


This reminds me of the tornado coverage last week. Storm chaser was showing some live video and being interviewed by a news caster.

News caster "Why is that road covered in dirt? That from the tornado passing over?"
Storm chaser "It's a gravel road."


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Another Virginian. 

We have it all; cities, mountains, beaches, and some of the most beautiful rural areas on the east coast of the US. Climate tends to be temperate, with very few days above 95 in the summer and very few days below 30 in the winter. We're not prone to tornadoes or hurricanes, although the Eastern Shore can get walloped from time to time when a hurricane comes up the coast from the south.

I'm in a fairly rural area where the land/home prices are great and the property taxes are low. We tend to have plenty of water, so don't have to share wells or restrict water usage the majority of the time.

I'm not a fan of northern VA, but if you're a fast paced person who likes politics and opportunity, that area is wonderful for both.

If I couldn't live in VA, my next choices would be Idaho, Montana, or Wyoming around the Yellowstone area. I'm not a big fan of winter 8 months out of the year though, so that's not likely going to happen!


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

Nice to see so many people that like where they live. There's pros & cons to everywhere & we can adjust to many things & still survive. I am thankful for my wonderful neighbors who have made us feel welcome here. Since we're very rural there is a lot of helping each other out-you never know when you might need some help in return. As for the weather here-it can get really cold (snow, hail, etc) & the heat is uh...well, early morning & the house is at 90 already-going to be a scorcher!


----------



## Fort fireman (Mar 5, 2011)

I really like NC. Beaches on one side. Mountains on the other. decent weather other than the humidity in the summer. Just to many darn people.:lol: I'm trying to figure out where I want to go after retirement. My wife has already nixed going back to Montana. :lol: Thats where she is from.


----------



## Missy May (Feb 18, 2012)

Well, NM has mountains, few deciduous trees, little precipitation, and wide open deserts - that is all I need to be happy. Oh, and the people are friendly, that is a plus.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

*Texas!!!*


That is all.

LOL!

For real, though, there aren't any states I can think of where I think "I would never want to live there" simply because it's the state. There are areas of the country where I wouldn't want to live because it's too cold or has too many trees...or too many people (you seriously couldn't pay me enough money to even _visit_ NYC or LA), but most of the country is beautiful, in it's own individual way.


----------



## Icrazyaboutu (Jul 17, 2009)

I live in Southern California in a small town. And I LOVE it! I'm an hour from great mountains, an hour from the beach, an hour from three different amusement parks, and an hour from LA. We never have super cold winters(we get snow maybe once a year) and even when it's in the triple digits here, it's never humid! I hate humiditiy so that's a major plus! 
And earthquakes aren't even that bad. GO CALIFORNIA! 🙌
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Chokolate (Nov 24, 2012)

I love NSW! 

We have the best of both worlds, and relatively close to each other too. We've got Sydney (which actually SHOULD be the capital, everybody knows that) with big beautiful old buildings and city life and the CBD for people who like that, with a gorgeous harbour, ferries and Luna Park (theme park.) Only an hour or two away you can drive out to semi-rural areas, with lush green grass, horses, and small farmy things, and the Blue Mountains for beautiful bush scenery, where it snows sometimes on the peaks in winter . Further inland, there is true farming country, with massive farms (where my mum grew up . Going further in still, you hit desert.

We have amazing coastlines and fantastic beaches, very close to suburban areas. Speaking of suburban areas, the suburbs of Sydney are absolutely awesome as well - green and for the most part spacious, as long as the government stops building ugly modern apartments everywhere  and we have fantastic schools too. Not to mention the wonderful and very rare rainforests found in very few places elsewhere. All within a few hours of each other!

Wonderful weather with beautiful mild winters, only gets hot in summer, and glorious autumns with the perfect temperature and lots of the trees turning magnificent shades of red, purple and gold, while gum trees stay green. We have no natural disasters except for bushfires (generally in summer.)

We also have a rich (for Australia, anyways, which doesn't say much) history, we were one of the first places to be settled and have both Sydney Harbour and Botany Bay, key places in the history of Australia.

I could go on, but I won't. I love Australia, especially NSW 

ETA that sounds like an ad.

ETAA Your Texas might be big, but I GUARANTEE we are bigger


----------



## xlionesss (Jan 30, 2012)

Because Virginia wins, hands down. Wouldn't live anywhere else. It's funny because people my age hate it.


----------



## TBforever (Jan 26, 2013)

*country of australia!*










































































i loveeeeee morpeth NSW


----------



## Chokolate (Nov 24, 2012)

Hi, TB! I'm in Sydney!


----------



## TBforever (Jan 26, 2013)

Chokolate said:


> Hi, TB! I'm in Sydney!



hello!..im central coast


----------



## Rodeo1998 (Feb 5, 2013)

Well we have wizard of oz museums.... Does that count? Haha. But really, I love where I live and I couldn't be happier. The only downfall is the tornadoes, but us kansens aren't the type people who take shelter when a storm is heading our way, instead we so the exact opposite and head out to our front porch to see if we can spot the tornado. There are a lot of things to do in kansas if you have the time to travel there.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Jessabel (Mar 19, 2009)

We have Chicago. That's about it.

Oh, the CORNFIELDS! How could I forget? Illinois has some of the most magnificent corn and bean fields in the country! Come and enjoy the flat, featureless scenery and experience our vast, colorful variety of cattle and sheep, smack-dab in the heart of Tornado Alley. Don't wait, book your next vacation with us in Illinois!


----------



## Kayella (Feb 11, 2012)

I wouldn't live anywhere else! Texas is an amazing place and has he highest nativity(people born in Texas stay in Texas) for a reason! Great medical care, the biggest rodeo in the world, the beach, the people. I swear, you never meet a stranger around here. Sure, the humidity where I am is atrocious on top of triple digit heat in the summer, but who doesn't like a good sauna? :wink:
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## boots (Jan 16, 2012)

Jessabel said:


> We have Chicago. That's about it.
> 
> Oh, the CORNFIELDS! How could I forget? Illinois has some of the most magnificent corn and bean fields in the country! Come and enjoy the flat, featureless scenery and experience our vast, colorful variety of cattle and sheep, smack-dab in the heart of Tornado Alley. Don't wait, book your next vacation with us in Illinois!


You guys feed the world!

Coming from a place where the blades of grass come up in small bunches and about 8" apart, I think Illinois is quite pretty. And you have lakes that get warm enough to swim in, and rivers. 

You would laugh at our corn. We laugh at our corn. It's quite stunted and tastes nothing like corn from the Midwest. 

I haven't spent much time in your state, just bits over the years, but there are some really beautiful things about it, IMO. Illinois, Indiana and Ohio don't get enough credit.


----------



## JustWingIt (Jul 29, 2012)

I'm a Mainah!

We have three seasons! Winter, mud season, road work, then its back to winter! :lol: (local joke, haha)

But seriously, we have this weather:









And this weather within a few months of each other, its always interesting!









We have lots of trees!
We say 'wicked'
We are supposed to be a 'touristy' state but it never seemed like it to me
Mud season! evil -








The ocean! 








The people are pretty nice









The last thing, I think that the people here are really into 'being who you really are', in a way. There are so many artists and such who live here. And everyone really seems to care about keeping the city clean and nice. 

I love Maine!


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Rodeo1998 said:


> Well we have wizard of oz museums.... Does that count?


 
Did you ever go to Ozfest in Liberal? My aunt used to play Glinda and when my cousin was younger, she would play Dorothy. I'm actually related to Billie Burke (the woman who played Glinda in the movie). She's like a great-great Aunt or something.

Random piece of off-topic trivia, did you know that she was completely bald when she shot WOZ? Due to the quality hair dye in those days and how much she colored her hair, it all fell out LOL.


----------



## Rodeo1998 (Feb 5, 2013)

smrobs said:


> Did you ever go to Ozfest in Liberal? My aunt used to play Glinda and when my cousin was younger, she would play Dorothy. I'm actually related to Billie Burke (the woman who played Glinda in the movie). She's like a great-great Aunt or something.
> 
> Random piece of off-topic trivia, did you know that she was completely bald when she shot WOZ? Due to the quality hair dye in those days and how much she colored her hair, it all fell out LOL.



I've heard of Ozfest but have never been. The sad thing is I've never actually seen the movie WOZ. And oh my goodness I would be livid if my hair fell out after i dyed it :shock:.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

OMG, that is a classic movie that I think everyone should see...though the flying monkeys freak a lot of folks out LOL.

You have to remember that it was made in 1939...so hair dyes have changed a lot since then:wink:, though I would have been ticked to lose my hair too.


----------



## Clayton Taffy (May 24, 2011)

We have the biggest and meanest horseflies in the nation!


----------

